
Microsoft's Bill Gates: Steve Jobs cast spells on everyone but he didn't fool me - lordleft
https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsofts-bill-gates-steve-jobs-cast-spells-on-everyone-but-he-didnt-fool-me/
======
lordleft
Title is slightly antagonistic but the text of the interview has Gates
sounding like he considered Gates more of a frenemy & peer than a huckster

------
garysahota93
I heard this. As a marketing guy myself, I don't know what magic Steve Jobs
did, but it worked on most people. I've always said that Apple is not a tech
company. They are a dam good marketing company that can sell you a lifestyle
for the price of your soul.

